# suche rolle der auferstehung



## alburak (26. August 2013)

seid gegruesst wowler,

durch den kommenden patch bin ich wieder etwas neugierig geworden in azeroth reinzuschauen.
9 monate pause sind auch genug

wer waere so freundlich mir eine rolle zu schicken?


----------



## alburak (27. August 2013)

Ich melde mich nochmal hier, weil sich eine frage ergeben hat

Wie lange muss man inaktiv gewesen sein?
War da mal nicht 90 tage genug?
Hatte schon mal eine rolle benutzt un damals reichten 90 tage. Hat sich da wasgeaendert?
Aktuell steht im battlenet das mein account nicht berechtigt ist.
Dabei bin ich genau 9 monate inaktiv
Musste am 26.12.2012 aus gesundheitlichen gruenden aufgeben. Account war auch an diesem tag abgelaufen.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. August 2013)

Man kann nur einmal von einer Rolle der Auferstehung profitieren


----------



## alburak (27. August 2013)

insgesammt nur einmal?
dachte da muss man nur inaktiv sein um zur rueckkehr motiviert zu sein.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. August 2013)

Jeder Account kann nur einmal mit so einer Rolle reaktiviert werden - also ja, insgesamt nur einmal. Sonst kann man ja quasi alle 90 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit abstauben


----------



## alburak (27. August 2013)

naja auch da waere es ja nur 7 tage.
denke der verlust fue blizz ist nicht so gross beim moeglichem gewinn.

aber egal. danke fuer die info.


----------



## raptor14 (28. August 2013)

und man muss vor dem 4. März 2012 inaktiv geworden sein ...


----------

